# [SOLVED] Rage XL Pro (integrated) Vista/Server08 drivers



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am usually good at finding drivers, but I am having a bit of a rough time with these... 

Intel Server Board SE7520BB2 

Support on the Intel Site goes up to Server 2003, I am running Server 2008(Vista). I am running the intel INF update utility for the chipset as soon as SP2 is installed.

The video is the other problem.

Rage XL Pro
Hardware ID's

```
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4752&SUBSYS_347E8086&REV_27
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4752&SUBSYS_347E8086
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4752&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4752&CC_0300
```
Compatible ID's

```
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4752&REV_27
PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4752
PCI\VEN_1002&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_1002&CC_0300
PCI\VEN_1002
PCI\CC_030000
PCI\CC_0300
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Rage XL Pro (integrated) Vista/Server08 drivers*

Try seeing if HP has them for a Proliant 350 G3 server.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Rage XL Pro (integrated) Vista/Server08 drivers*



wrench97 said:


> Try seeing if HP has them for a Proliant 350 G3 server.


That is a negative. The only OS's they have listed under G3 is server 2k3 and the battery of Linux Server distro's.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

After playing around for a bit, I managed to successfully install the Server 2003 driver (minus CCC) by running the .exe in compatibility mode (XP SP2).

The INF Update Utility also needed to be run in compatibility mode.

The Silicon Images SCSI RAID driver was just zipped up and the 2k3 drivers also worked without issue. 

Only time will tell if there are any issues.


----------

